# 12th Century Bromma Church



## linkahwai (Apr 19, 2010)

Bromma Church HDR&#65292;a 12th century round church.
More on: Flickr: linkahwai's Photostream


----------



## Bynx (Apr 19, 2010)

Id like to see the original shots. These are just too much. A little less would be better.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2010)

Though the inside of churches lends itself nicely to HDR treatments, as often the light dynamics are so you CAN NOT get it all within one photo only, here you overdid things in the tonemapping of your HDR ... those insides look like colour pencil sketches, more than anything. Some like this. I don't.


----------

